

Show HN: 13,000 Users in 2 hours - TalentMash - Mindphreaker
https://mercurypuzzle.com/mash/

======
Mindphreaker
We just released our new feature, TalentMash two hours ago. It let's you
import your best friends so you can rate their talents.

Any feedback is highly appreciated! Questions too of course. :)

------
nicvee
great idea guys. catchy webdesign, especially the hipster guy on profile
button!

------
0cool
pope vs obama :D how did you guess my best friends btw?

~~~
Mindphreaker
well good question, while importing the fb data from the user we count all the
comments,likes, and tagged-photos and aggregate them to a score.. this score
is then used to measure how good you know each other. it took us a time until
we figured out how to weight the different parameters but i think the outcome
is quite accurate!

